# Poodle keeps getting poop stuck to butt - other general questions



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If your vet says the puppy is underweight, I would listen to her. Puppies can be roly-poly, but still be underweight. They can also have quite a belly if they have worms, although I'm sure your puppy has been wormed. 

As for the vaccinations, I would make sure you avoid distemper, which some vets like to throw in, and I would do a titer for the 5-way instead of a third shot. However, if you do the third 5-way, make sure it is 3-4 weeks apart from the second shot. Hold off on the rabies vaccine as long as possible (I prefer to give it to mine at 6 mos.). 

As for diet, I would follow your breeder's and vet's recommendations. Many diets these days are too high in protein for our dogs and they are making them sick. Keep your baby's *bottom* trimmed to help minimize the poop getting stuck


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, agreed !

Don’t try to gauge his weight based on his parent’s. His parents might be 4-5 pounds, but he might end up being 7-8. Trust the vet. Is she is alarmed, I would be very worried. Vets don’t use those words lightly. You need to put some weight on your puppy. Fast.

As for his bum, it happens to every poodle, even the best ones... You need to keep the hair as short as possible. Ask a groomer if you’re not sure how to try. I personnally hate trimming the bum because once I made Merlin bleed (he has a protruding anus). So be very, very careful.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If you don't know how to trim around your dog's bum, here you go.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I trim my dogs face and sanitary area every other week. Bella has a protruding rectum so I am very careful and trim toward it. Ever since the one groomer drained her anal glad he rectum has protruded they ruptured something, the vet bill was over 400


----------

